# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Tháng 9 ở Đà Nẵng

## dulichnt

Vùng đất thơ mộng Nam Trung Bộ chào đón tôi bằng cái nắng gay gắt. Mỹ Khê thẳng tiến! Cát mịn, biển trong xanh, trời cao, gió lộng. Vị mặn muôn đời lôi cuốn con tim bé nhỏ và tiếng lòng náo nức.

Xuồng chuối. Chiếc xuồng phao màu vàng tươi, trông như một chiếc tên lửa. 250.000 đồng/lượt/5 người. Mặc áo phao, ngồi lên, bám vào dây trên thân xuồng. Chiếc cano dần tăng tốc, kéo “quả chuối vàng” lao vun vút vào những con sóng. Từng đợt sóng mặn chát táp tới tấp vào mặt. Bất thình lình, cano bẻ lái, kéo xuồng lệch hướng chạy, hất tung cả 5 con người xuống biển. Sợ hãi xen lẫn với thích thú mạo hiểm, thật tuyệt vời!

Trong dãy dài các quán nhậu trên đường Phạm Văn Đồng thì quán Hồng Châu có đồ hải sản rất ngon. Những con ngao béo múp, tươi ngọt và không hề có sạn. Món ốc hương thơm giòn căng chắc. Món hàu sống, đổ nước soda rồi trộn thêm rau thơm, tưới nước mù tạt, ăn cay xộc lên mũi, nước mắt giàn giụa. Món cháo cá thu êm ái, thịt chắc và thơm làm sao!


_Ngắm san hô ở Cù Lao Chàm_
Rồi món bánh tráng thịt heo nổi danh ở quán Trần. Thịt heo thớ to bản, lạng mỏng cánh chuồn dài cỡ 20 cm. Cầm tấm bánh đa, ấp dính vào miếng phở, trải thịt heo lên cùng rau sống, cuộn lại, chấm mắm tép. Ngon. Mát. Ăn chiếc thứ nhất chưa xong đã nghĩ tới chiếc thứ hai. Ăn lai rai mãi không thấy no.

Và trong một buổi tối mát mẻ, bạn hãy dạo bước qua cầu quay sông Hàn, tới quán nhậu dưới chân cầu để vừa nhâm nhi, vừa đợi tới lúc cầu quay. Ngao hấp, cá đuối nướng, tôm hấp, ghẹ hấp. Trời đêm, gió thoáng, sông trôi, có anh em bè bạn với mấy ly bia thì thật chẳng gì bằng.

Thưởng thức đồ uống cũng cần “địa phương hóa”. Nếu ở thủ đô, hãy uống bia Hà Nội. Vào TP HCM, hãy nếm bia Sài Gòn. Tới Huế, hãy trải nghiệm bia Huda. Còn trong những ngày ở Đà Nẵng, hãy thưởng thức bia Larue.

Dài 5.000 m và dốc 30***** độ. Đó là kỷ lục của Bà Nà với cáp treo một dây dài nhất và có độ cao chênh giữa ga trên và ga dưới lớn nhất. Hành trình mỗi lúc một… dựng ngược, gió ùa vào trong cabin. Nắng lên cao làm cho không gian càng trong trẻo và bức tranh thiên nhiên với suối, thác, rừng cây càng trở nên kỳ vĩ. Đôi tai ù đi nhưng đôi mắt mở to đầy háo hức dường như không muốn bỏ sót bất cứ phút giây nào của thiên nhiên vời vợi.

Con đường từ Đà Nẵng tới Hội An dài 30 km, ôtô đi êm ru chỉ mất 15 phút. Vô vàn resort, khách sạn lớn nhỏ, hầu hết đều cao cấp và lung linh. Nếu tới lúc chiều muộn thì nên ghé ăn cơm gà Bà Buổi, sau đó kiếm quán chè phố Hội để kêu ly chè thưng nổi tiếng.

Và hãy thưởng thức hương vị biển đêm với bia, coktails, âm nhạc và những điệu nhảy tại Zero Seasmile ngay bên bờ Cửa Đại. Dạo bước trên bờ cát với làn nước biển trong mát, cát lấp lánh, ngước nhìn bầu trời đầy sao thật là tuyệt diệu!

Cù Lao Chàm hiền hòa, khoáng đạt, sạch sẽ, đó là điều mà ai cũng có thể cảm nhận khi đến nơi này. Người dân Cù lao Chàm có ý thức bảo vệ môi trường rất cao. Túi nylon bị cấm gần như 100%.

Những cư dân đầu tiên khai phá nơi này là người Chăm (Chàm). Cù Lao Chàm có hòn Lao là lớn nhất, dân cư sống tập trung ở vùng “bụng” vì phía sau lưng là vách núi dựng đứng. 8 tên đảo được “cài cắm” tài tình trong câu ca dao:

“Ra Lao đốn Lụi cho Dài,
Chờ cho Khô Lá xuống Tai đợi Nồm.”

Công sức và sự chở che được gọi là công cù lao, cũng như tình yêu thương của cha mẹ dành cho con. Cái tên Cù Lao Chàm ra đời mang một phần ý nghĩa đó, bởi nó là mảnh đất uốn cong mình để chắn gió bão, bảo vệ cho Cửa Đại.

Tới mảnh đất này, bạn hãy dành thời gian lặn ngắm san hô, hàn huyên dưới những tán dừa và mái ranh trên làn cát trắng mịn, thưởng thức các món ăn thú vị miền biển như: cá bò nướng, canh chua cá hồng biển, ốc mặt trăng, ốc nón, tôm, mực ống, gỏi rau đắng…

----------

